# Cerith Snails



## Omis (Dec 27, 2010)

Anyone know where I can pick some up in the west end? I've been looking everywhere and no one seems to have any in stock.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Not west end, but Sea U Marine had tons of them in stock today.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I want to get my hands on some of these myself. What do they go for?


----------



## Omis (Dec 27, 2010)

I was thinking about going to SUM but its such a looooong drive to get there. Nothing in Etobicoke/Mississauga?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> I want to get my hands on some of these myself. What do they go for?


Usually between $1 - $2 depending on size.


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

Did you try Aquatic kingdom in mississauga?


----------



## Omis (Dec 27, 2010)

violet said:


> Did you try Aquatic kingdom in mississauga?


Yeah, the guy there told me he had ceriths but when he showed me them they were obviously nassarius snails.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

do you remember the price on the nass snails at aquatic kingdom?


----------



## Omis (Dec 27, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> do you remember the price on the nass snails at aquatic kingdom?


They were 10 for $20 I remember.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

thanks! don't need 10 of those guys though , maybe 2-4


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I think I want to get some of those. my slaggin hermit just had escargot of my nassarious.


----------

